# Haplopelma Albostriatum AF



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont foget if your passing drop it off:whistling2:


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

how much these going for at the shows Martin? think i need one


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Not 100% sure.I pre ordered it from Olaf and paid in euro at SEAS.I think they are around £45.00.but they are stunning.only about 4".


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

kind of price i was thinking,not too bad.Id been wanting one for a long time now but i got some O.aereotibialis instead.Roll on BTS then


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice, LCF too. I have the LCF and DCF, any breeding on the horizon?
My DCF


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome Lee.would love to get hold of a Mm so I can pair them up!


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking! Hopefully breed these this year too


----------

